# 60 Etec connecting rod failure 268 hrs



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I run a bit bigger E-Tec - the 90 motor... in hard commercial service. In fact I'm on number four (started using them in 2005...). My current one has been running now for a year and I have nearly four years warranty remaining. If they still made them I'd be running number five in a year or two.. That said, I've never heard of anything like that on any E-Tec. Computer problems - those I've seen, injector failures at around 600 hours - oh yeah... but mechanically, all of mine have been trouble free... and I've run them up to 2700 hours before changing out.

Sorry to hear about your trouble. Me... I'm going to have to bite the bullet in a year or two and re-power with some other make (and it will bite since I'll have to replace everything - shift/throttle, wiring harness, gauges... add $2500 to my costs...). It will be a new experience since all I've ever run were Johnson or Evinrude - since 1974..


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

yeah its been a great engine, and the techs were pretty surprised they have seen them fail in the 250's but they said the 40-60 are generally trouble free. Oh well stuff happens id buy another if they still made them.


----------

